# welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?



## angler_boy (6. September 2005)

ich esse zwar selten fisch wollte mal von euch aber mal wissen was ihr so am liebsten isst!(welche fische-rasse)?


----------



## Seelachsfänger (6. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

eindeutig barsch


----------



## HD4ever (6. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Meerforelle / Zander / Barsch ........


----------



## AndreL (6. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Zander/Barsch/Dorsch/Plattfisch/Aal in der Reihenfolge.


----------



## MichaelB (6. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Moin,

einfacher ist es umgekehrt: ich mag weder Brassen, noch Karpfen, geschweige denn den Rest der Weißfischbande #d 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## angler_boy (6. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

also mehr raubfisch oder wat?


----------



## Bjoerrn (6. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Makrele, Makrele, Aal, Barsch, Butt


----------



## Alleskönner (6. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Kommt drauf an wie sie gemacht sind?!
Geräuchert:Aal,Bachforelle,Forelle
Gebratenorsch,Plattfisch,Barsch


----------



## mot67 (6. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=35366&highlight=fisch+esst


----------



## Alleskönner (6. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*



			
				mot67 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=35366&highlight=fisch+esst


Ja und??????Ist doch schon alt!


----------



## angler_boy (6. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

gibt mir bitte noch mehr auskunft!


----------



## Alleskönner (6. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*



			
				angler_boy schrieb:
			
		

> gibt mir bitte noch mehr auskunft!


Über was denn?


----------



## Queequeg (6. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Ausser Rollmops, alles an Fisch rauf und runter und nach Möglichkeit jeden Tag


----------



## uferklein (6. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

wels und forelle       :m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Flussbarschfan (6. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*



			
				angler_boy schrieb:
			
		

> gibt mir bitte noch mehr auskunft!


 
@angler_boy
halloho!?! |kopfkrat 
du hast den Thread doch heut erst eröffnet... nur nich so ungeduldig... #c 

und bye the way... man muss ja nich den gleichen Thread ("beißt der karpfen?") gleich mehrmals eröffnen, nur weil man nich sofort eine für sich ausreichende Antwort erhält... bischen Geduld würd dir nich schaden, meinst du nich?;+ 

nix für ungut


----------



## angler_boy (6. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

sry flussbarschfan mir war halt nen bisel langweilig!bin hier nähmlich ziehmlich neu!schöne grüße angler boy


----------



## Flussbarschfan (6. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

is ja nich so schlimm... ich mein nur, wenn dir eh langweilig ist schau doch einfach im Forum rum, da steht schon so viel wissenswertes 

hab da auch schon viele nützliche Tips rausgelesen und man ist dammit auch länger beschäftigt, als wenn man nur nen neuen Thread aufmacht #6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (6. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Ganz klar ......!


denn Fisch denn 
Ich 
selbst gefangen habe & 
für Gut erkläre beim 
Abschlagen...!

Da sich mit der richtigen Würze immer was Leckeres Zaubern läßt...!


----------



## Nebelhorn (6. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz klar ......!
> 
> 
> denn Fisch denn
> ...


 

Genau so ist es! #6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (6. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*



			
				Nebelhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Genau so ist es! #6



jedoch unter ACHTUNG der Mindesmaße & Schonzeiten...!!!:m#6:m#6


|wavey:


----------



## symphy (6. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Stör geräuchert ,da könnte ich mich rein setzen und Butterfisch im Rauch ,auch super leckere Geschichte.#6 

Seelachs frisch gefangen auch der Hit ...................:m


----------



## FLiTsChE (6. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Auf jeden fall Zander und Barsch und geräuchert natürlich Aal und Makrele...und wie symphy schon sagt frisch gefangener Seelachs :l


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Gedünsteter Seeteufel (schmeckt auch gekauft verteufelt gut). :l 

Gruß
j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (6. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*



			
				j. Breithardt schrieb:
			
		

> Gedünsteter Seeteufel (schmeckt auch gekauft verteufelt gut). :l
> 
> Gruß
> j.Breithardt |wavey:


 
Hallo, wir werden zusammmen in 5 wochen in norge bestimmt einge leckereien aus dem wasser ziehen. dann gibts seelachs als reispfanne, dorsch gebraten, schellfisch - auflauf, graved forelle oder lachs und vielleicht fischfrikadellen#6 ..
ansonsten esse ich außer karpfen eigentlich alles an fisch gerne, wobei ich noch nicht alles probiert habe. auch weißfische haben echt leckeres fleisch, ab durch den wolf und frikadellen draus gemacht! 
fettreiche fische wie lachs, forelle, makrele etc. machen durch die omega 3 fettsäuren übrigens schlau und geistig leistungsfähiger!!
gruß robert|wavey:


----------



## Sveni90 (6. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Also,
Zander zwergwels und seewolf


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Also der leckerste Fisch überhaupt ist für mich immernoch der Hering .


----------



## Karpfenchamp (7. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Meine Rangliste: 1)Zander
                       2)Aal
                       3)Barsch
                       4)Schleie
                       5)Hecht


----------



## STICHLING (7. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Hi



eigentlich nur Hecht und Zander die anderen Fischchen können wieder Baden gehen


----------



## woelflein (9. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

fischstäbchen


----------



## Farina (9. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

ganz klar die Kaulbarschsuppe meiner Großmutter, ich kann euch sagen,
die war Traumhaft.

Allerdings braucht man mindestens 30-50 Kaulbarsche.


Gruß Farina


----------



## noose (9. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Süsswasser:   ganz klar Basch u. Zander
Salzwasser:   mit abstand Schellfisch. (besser als alles andere):m


----------



## Yupii (9. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

natürlich die Selbstgefangenen|supergri


----------



## sunny (9. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich die Selbstgefangenen|supergri



Dann kannst du ja noch nicht viel Fisch gegessen haben |supergri .

Süßwasser: Zander
Salzwasser: Meerforelle, Makrele und Dorsch


----------



## Yupii (9. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kannst du ja noch nicht viel Fisch gegessen haben |supergri .
> 
> Süßwasser: Zander
> Salzwasser: Meerforelle, Makrele und Dorsch


ich wusste, dass Du darauf anspringst.
Du kennst doch die Fische ausser dem Dorsch nur vom Hörensagen|supergri


----------



## sunny (9. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Du kennst doch die Fische ausser dem Dorsch nur vom Hörensagen|supergri



Petze |evil:   .


----------



## Marc38120 (9. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Meine Favoriten sind eindeutig Aal/ Barsch/ Forelle/ Zander/ Wels/ Butt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark_NRW (9. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Geräuchert:Lachs,Makrele und Heilbutt

Sonst:Zander,Steinbeißer,Thunfisch


----------



## Flussbarschfan (9. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Platz 1: Forelle u. Barsch sind ebenbürtig

Platz 2: Aal (geräuchert oder gegrillt)

Platz 3: Schleie u. Karpfen ebenfalls gleich gerne


und an Seefisch alles was platt is, sowie Makrelen

(auch wenn ich die hier in Bayern eher selten selbst an den haken bekomm)|supergri


----------



## rob (9. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

uhhh das ist aber schwer,da so viele gute fische ihren individuellen geschmack haben.
aber ich versuch mich mal an meine lieblinge zu erinnern:m

reinanke oder auch maräne genannt ist eines der feinsten fischis die ich je gegessen habe.
dann felchen..gehört der selben gruppe an...
weiter gehts mit barsch,wels,zander,alle salmoniden arten plus der äsche.
sehr fein sind die seesaiblinge:l
hecht über 70 cm und aal.
meeresfische: alle plattfische,dorsch,rotbarsch,köhler,makrele,sardine,hering,papageienfisch(viechas)...
bin grosser fan von schalentieren und muscheln aller art.
verdammt eigentlich ess ich eh fast alles gerne:m
lg rob


----------



## hamburger Jung (9. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

eingelegte Rotaugen und gebratene Schleie


----------



## Sxxlflx (11. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

der reihe nach: Barsch, Zander, Aal...

Barsch finde ich um einiges besser als den immer hoch gelobten Zander...


----------



## Kölschfan (11. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Ja, Zander und Barsch ist sehr fein. Auch geräucherter Aal und Forelle sind nicht zu verachten. Aber auch Rotauge gebraten ist ne gute Alternative.


Hat mal einer Barbe probiert? .... wiederlich! MfG.


----------



## fette beute (11. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

fischstäbchen  |jump:|jump:|jump:


----------



## Timmy (11. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Also der leckerste Fisch überhaupt ist für mich immernoch der Hering .




Das kann ich nur unterschreiben!

Und geräucherter, noch warmer Hering mit frischem Bauernbrot ist für uns eine Delikatesse.............schlabber..........


----------



## Marlow (11. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Also Ich bin für Rotaugen, knusprig gebraten, mmhhh lecker die dann auch mal eingelegt oder zu Frikadellen verarbeitet, diese sind dann auch wieder lecker wenn man die Sauer einlegt   

Dann Barsch, Hecht, und Karpfen und was man sonnst noch selbst fängt.


----------



## Heuxs (11. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Meeresfisch: Dorsch,Butt geräuchert,Hering

Süßwasser:   Barsch, Karpfen geräuchert und Aal

Gruß    Heuxs


----------



## Silent_Hunter (14. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Meer: Eindeutig "Seeteufel",  


Süsswasser: 1.Barsch, 2.Forelle, 3.Rotaugen


Geheimtipp: "Schwarzer Seehecht" (toothfish)

Allerdings gehen da die Bestände wegen Piraterie so drastisch zurück, dass man den eigentlich schon nicht mehr essen sollte.


----------



## french fish (14. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Mittlerweile mag ich den Rapfen fast schon lieber als den Zander.. daher:

1: Rapfen
2: Zander
3: Aal (geräuchert)


----------



## Shiloh (14. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Also, eigentlich mag ich keinen Suesswasserfisch und aus dem Salzwasser sind mir die liebsten Kabeljau und Rotbarsch und dann noch T-Bone-Fish medium|kopfkrat 

Gruss Reiner


----------



## jkr (14. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Hi
an erster Stelle Salzwasserfische:
1. Heilbutt
2. Pollack
3. Hornhecht
4. Mefo
5. wilder Lachs
6. Dorsch
7. Seeaal
8. Scholle/Flunder
9. Makrele
10. Dorade
11. Hering
12. was man noch so faengt
und erst jetzt gehts mit den Suesswasserfischen los:
1. Bodenseefelchen
2. Forellen aus Wildbaechen
3. Zander
4. Hecht
5. Barsch direkt beim Angeln auf offenem Feuer geroestet
Generell gilt jeder selbstgefangene Fisch schmeckt mir besser als ein geschenkter/gekaufter und frisch muss er sein am liebsten soll er noch in der Pfanne zappeln.
Eine Negativliste habe ich auch:
1. Weissfische
2. Karpfen
3. Wels
4. Barbe
5. Lumb
6. Seebarbe

mfg
Jan


----------



## Marlow (14. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*



			
				french fish schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile mag ich den Rapfen fast schon lieber als den Zander.. daher:
> 
> 1: Rapfen
> 2: Zander
> 3: Aal (geräuchert)


 
jo du, wie machst du den Rapfen?


----------



## nordman (14. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

meer: steinbutt, heilbutt, wittling

binnengewässer: zander, saibling, bachforelle


----------



## Hecht96 (16. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Ich finde Rapfen auch vom Geschmack her top.

Entschuppen ,Salzen etwas Pfeffer,Zitrone drauf und auch innen nicht vergessen.
Wurzelwerk klein schneiden(Lauch,Zwiebel,Möhren,Selleri,Kohlrabi)
Richtig die Bauchhöhle damit füllen,Gemüse auch wieder etwas würzen.
Auf ein Backblech ein paar Butterflocken geben,Rapfen drauf.
Restliches Gemüse um den Fisch packen,Butterflocken drauf.
Je nach größe für ca 20 min in den Umluftherd bei 160-180 Grad.
Ich mache meistens Salzkartoffeln dazu.Ist alles recht einfach,geht schnell und schmeckt lecker.
Lasst es euch schmecken.
Petri Hecht96


----------



## Angler_AST (16. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Habt Ihr schon einmal Renken probiert? Geräuchert eine Wonne!
Absolut mein Topfisch!


----------



## muellerltbg (21. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Barsche, Felchen, Hecht oder geräucherte Forelle, Aal, Karpfen oder Schleie

Gruß

muellerltbg


----------



## doggie (21. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*



			
				Hecht96 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde Rapfen auch vom Geschmack her top.
> 
> Entschuppen ,Salzen etwas Pfeffer,Zitrone drauf und auch innen nicht vergessen.
> Wurzelwerk klein schneiden(Lauch,Zwiebel,Möhren,Selleri,Kohlrabi)
> ...


 
...und die Gräten???


----------



## Hecht96 (29. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Wenn die Rapfen groß genug sind,so ab 60 cm sind die Gräten absolut kein Problem mehr.
Probiers doch einfach mal aus,ist wirklich lecker.
Grüße Hecht96


----------



## ArturO (29. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Ich finde nichts geht über gräucherte Brassen.
Viele Angler schmeissen Brassen oft wieder zurück. Mein Lieblingsfisch ist jedoch klar der Brassen.
An zweiter Stelle kommt klar der Zander aufgrund der wenigen Gräten.


----------



## käptn iglo (29. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

als erster aus der reihe der süßwasser bewohner auf jeden fall der barsch dann lange nichts dann zander, wels und konsorten.

brasse schön in heissen fett braten ist auch ganz gut dann muss mann aber vorher schön fein kreuzweise anschneiden die seiten dann sind gräten auch knusprig, ansonsten fast ungenießbar

aus dem meer auf jeden fall der seeteufel

häßlich wie die nacht aber lecker.......


----------



## rasch70 (29. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Am liebsten ist mir die Äsche gefolgt von Barsch, Zander und Forelle.

mfg


----------



## schnorchel0815 (29. September 2005)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Forelle Vierkant!! Am besten mit Kartoffelpü!!!:q


----------



## Nordsee (16. November 2011)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Ich beschränke mich jetzt auf die Fische, die man hier in Europa gewöhnlicher Weise fangen kann  

1. Scholle (einfach der beste )
                                                               2. Barsch
                                                               3. Wels
                                                               4. Zander
                                                               5. Seelachs (Köhler)

Eigentlich schmecken die meisten Fische gut. Auch zu Forelle, Schleie und Aal sage ich nicht nein. Wichtig nur: Fisch darf nicht geräuchert sein !!!

Was sonst auch richtig lecker ist, ist die Goldmakrele  Aber ich glaube die haben noch nicht so viele gegessen ;D


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. November 2011)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Zur Zeit sind es bei mir Steinbuttfilets mit Spargel und
Butterkartoffeln.:m
Wenn nichts besseres auftaucht,dann darf auch ein trockener
Spätburgunder Weißherbst von der Ahr dabei sein.


----------



## baitcast uwe (18. November 2011)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

1.Forelle:m
2.Zander
3.Barsch:g 
4.Wels
5.Schleie|supergri


----------



## Siever (18. November 2011)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

1. Barsch
2. Zander
3. Hecht
4. Forelle
5. Makrele/ Aal#h


----------



## k-bay (18. November 2011)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

meerforelle ftw!


----------



## MeFo_83 (18. November 2011)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Alles selber!

Meerforelle geräuchert,
Dorsch geräuchert und gebraten,
Platte gebraten,
Barsch gebraten !

gibt nix geileres:m


----------



## 42er barsch (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

allen vorran mal die selbstgefangenen.

an erster stelle steht bei mir der barsch, meistens als filet gebraten.

gleich danach kommen aal,hecht,wels und alle bei uns erlaubt zu fangenden weissfische.
ob geräucherte brassen-oder barbenfilets, geräucherter aal und wels,
sauer eingelegte weissfische oder frikadellen aus weissfisch oder,oder, oder...
ich esse einfach gerne fisch
gruss


----------



## norge_klaus (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: welcher fisch schmeckt euch am besten?*

Lumb ! Filetiert und die Filets über nacht in den Kühlschrank. Dann ist es ein Traum.


----------

